# Vizio website updated with information on P Series and Reference Series



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

The Vizio website was updated this morning. http://www.vizio.com/tv-overview
Still no release date, but I am optimistic.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

No date yet? I'm waiting for the P series to come out.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

P-series is now up for preorder on Vizio site best buy and walmart.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Manuals are available on the walmart site too


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Amazon is now shipping P-series


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

I ordered the P702ui-B3 from Vizio last week. It will be delivered September 24.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Please post when u get it. Waiting to see one in person then to decide 60 or 65.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

My 70" P702 was delivered today. While I am certainly no videophile, I am blown away by the picture when watching UHD content. There still is not much 4k content to be had, it's mostly on Youtube and some on Netflix, but the set does upscale 1080p to 4k so Blu-ray looks awesome. A 70" UHD TV for $2500 is a pretty good deal, in my opinion.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

No issues with it then?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

